# H&K USP Tactical 9mm



## Rammer101 (Jul 10, 2017)

My first post and my first H&K. Have always been partial to Sig but the more I handle this H&K the more I like it. I haven't had a chance to try it out but I believe it's a keeper. 

I will use this as my conceal carry. I know some will think it's too big but I like the feel of it. I'm already an H&K fan.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Rammer101 said:


> My first post and my first H&K. Have always been partial to Sig but the more I handle this H&K the more I like it. I haven't had a chance to try it out but I believe it's a keeper.
> 
> I will use this as my conceal carry. I know some will think it's too big but I like the feel of it. I'm already an H&K fan.


Sounds nice, but do you have any pictures? BTW, welcome to the forum. :smt1099


----------



## Rammer101 (Jul 10, 2017)

couple pics


----------



## Rammer101 (Jul 10, 2017)

View attachment 9169


----------



## Rammer101 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rammer101 said:


> My first post and my first H&K. Have always been partial to Sig but the more I handle this H&K the more I like it. I haven't had a chance to try it out but I believe it's a keeper.
> 
> I will use this as my conceal carry. I know some will think it's too big but I like the feel of it. I'm already an H&K fan.


A wise decision indeed! I like my Sig's too. But HK makes the best polymer framed pistols on the market. Period. They're comfortable to both shoot and carry and work straight out of the box. You do get what you pay for.

You may want to get an extended magazine release for that pistol. Some HK's already come with one, some don't. Out of all mine, my P2000SK didn't? They are very easy to install and are available from HKparts.net.


----------



## Coldandblue1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Not too big, it's all in how you carry it. I carry my match 45 on rare occasions. I'm a smaller guy and have no problems with it.


----------



## Coldandblue1 (Sep 15, 2018)

It will get really heavy though after a day with it strapped to your hip. Lol


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I recently bought a slightly used USP 40, it is a V1 with the external safety which I don't like and can't use (Bum Thumb) but the good thing is you don't have to use it. I do not think I will try to carry concealed. I will stay with my XD40 Mod 2 for that. I do like 40 or 357 Sig for more serious tasks carry being very serious, and the USP would conceal easily in the winter.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pandaz3 said:


> I recently bought a slightly used USP 40, it is a V1 with the external safety which I don't like and can't use (Bum Thumb) but the good thing is you don't have to use it. I do not think I will try to carry concealed. I will stay with my XD40 Mod 2 for that. I do like 40 or 367 Sig for more serious tasks carry being very serious, and the USP would conceal easily in the winter.


I'd recommend you send it to HK and have it converted to LEM. No lever to deal with for safety or decocking etc.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I did not know that was a option, I'll contact them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Rammer101 said:


> couple pics
> 
> View attachment 9169


Oooooo man...beastly! :smt1099


----------

